# [Noyau] Récupérer configuration

## [vector]

Bonjour,

Je possède un Amilo mais j'ai un problème avec l'ACPI (batterie et ventilateur). Il est livré avec PCM Linux un genre de Media Center sous Linux qui lui supporte bien la batterie.

J'ai réussi à récupérer un initrd et un bzImage, la question est : comment récupérer le plus d'infos possible du bzImage (genre la configuration mais je n'y crois pas trop), et comment extraire les fichiers d'un initrd ?

Merci.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Si l'option a été activée dans ton noyau, tu peux obtenir le .config en regardant /proc/config.gz.

pour l'initrd je passe   :Sad: 

----------

## _Seth_

En fait l'initrd est juste une archive gzip. J'ai bidouillé un initrd qui traînait sur une debian pas loin et je suis arrivé à mes fins en faisant ça :

```
# cp /boot/initrd-kernel-machin /foo/bar/initrd-kernel-machin.gz && cd /foo/bar

# gzip -d initrd-kernel-machin.gz

#cpio -i --list < initrd-kernel-machin (pour avoir la liste des fichier contenu dans l'archive initrd)

#cpio -i < initrd-kernel-machin (pour tout décompresser dans le répertoire courant)
```

Bon courage !

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Si l'option a été activée dans ton noyau, tu peux obtenir le .config en regardant /proc/config.gz.

 

Oui mais pour cela, il faut que le noyau en question soit chargé ! Pas évident si on l'a récupéré un peu n'importe où !  :Sad: 

Autre solution qui travaille directement sur le fichier bzimage : /usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig

 *help de la config kernel wrote:*   

> Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG)
> 
> This option enables the complete Linux kernel ".config" file
> 
> contents to be saved in the kernel. It provides documentation
> ...

 

 *extract-ikconfig wrote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> # extracts .config info from a [b]zImage file
> 
> # uses: binoffset (new), dd, zcat, strings, grep
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   Si l'option a été activée dans ton noyau, tu peux obtenir le .config en regardant /proc/config.gz. 
> 
> Oui mais pour cela, il faut que le noyau en question soit chargé ! Pas évident si on l'a récupéré un peu n'importe où ! 

 

En fait je fesais le présupposé que sa distrib était fonctionnelle sur le laptop mais c'est sûr que s'il a juste le binaire et qu'il le colle ailleurs... déjà que ce n'était pas gagné d'avance, là, ça diminue nettement les probabilités   :Laughing: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Autre solution qui travaille directement sur le fichier bzimage : /usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig
> 
> (...)

 

Bè... ! Quel style ! Très jolie sortie !        /me baba   :Shocked: 

'tain c'que c'est beau l'expérience   :Very Happy: 

edit : RAV - Est-ce que qq'un m'expliquera un jour pourquoi ces fichues balises size ne veulent plus rien savoir chez moi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> edit : RAV - Est-ce que qq'un m'expliquera un jour pourquoi ces fichues balises size ne veulent plus rien savoir chez moi  

 

Tu es sûr que ta syntaxe est bonne ?  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

/me n'a pas été assez précis : c'est une vieille histoire que je traine depuis fin octobre   :Crying or Very sad: 

bbcode me ferait-il des misères à titre personnel sur les polices inférieures à "7" ?

----------

## yoyo

Déja quand on a la tête à l'envers on ne devrait pas s'étonner de voir les choses bizarrement ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ensuite vous me poluez mon écran avec vos polices énormes et minuscules.

Enfin je pense que ton "problème" boozo vient de ton navigateur : dans firefox par exemple, tu peux indiquer quelle est la taille minimale des polices affichées à l'écran (et amha c'est valable pour les autres navigateurs). Du coup, bbcode ou pas, ton butineur affichera ce que tu lui as demandé.

@ghoti : pas mal cette option ! Mais ça reste une option à sélectionner dans le menuconfig où ça y est par défaut ??

Enjoy !

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ensuite vous me poluez mon écran avec vos polices énormes et minuscules.

 

Désolé, le ferai plus   :Embarassed: 

En 1600x1200 ça reste acceptable pour les polices hénaurmes mais c'est vrai qu'avec une résolution plus faible ...

Où as-tu vu des polices minuscules ? Ou bien moi aussi j'aurais un prob de navigateur ?

 *Quote:*   

> où ça y est par défaut ??

 

Viens de tester : à priori, c'est coché par défaut au moins sur le 2.6.20 (en config manuelle ! Sais pas avec genkernel ...)

 *Quote:*   

> Enjoy !

 U2  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Où as-tu vu des polices minuscules ? Ou bien moi aussi j'aurais un prob de navigateur ?

 Dans un post précédent de boozo dont tu as cité un extrait il y a : 

```
[size=5]'tain c'que c'est beau l'expérience  :D[/size]
```

 donc des polices minuscules si tu n'as pas fixé de taille minimale.

Mais peut-être qu'avec ta résolution en 1600x1200 tu ne l'as même pas vu ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> donc des polices minuscules si tu n'as pas fixé de taille minimale.
> 
> Mais peut-être qu'avec ta résolution en 1600x1200 tu ne l'as même pas vu ...  

 

En effet, j'ai toutes les valeurs sur 14 points dans Firefox, sinon ça me donne n'importe quoi.

Bon sang, la gestion des polices sous Linux, c'est toujours la même grosse galère qu'il y a 10 ans, même avec le "deuglification howto" ! 

Enfin, nuançons : le problème c'est surtout sous Firefox. Vais bientôt le virer celui-là !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bon, je vais revoir ma copie ...

----------

## [vector]

Merci pour vos réponses. Pour le initrd, en fait, le fichier s'appelait initrd.gz mais ce n'était ni un initrd, ni gzippé mais une image de partion ext3. Dommage, rien d'interessant dessus.

Pour extract-ikconfig, le noyau ne possède pas le fichier de conf (je m'en doutais).

Sinon, il n'y a pas d'autres moyen de récupérer le plus d'infos possibles ?

----------

## ghoti

 *[vector] wrote:*   

> Sinon, il n'y a pas d'autres moyen de récupérer le plus d'infos possibles ?

 

Sur un noyau binaire : aucune manière simple, à moins de le décompiler et d'utiliser des techniques qui ne sont pas à la portées du voisin d'à côté ....

A noter que décompiler est tout à fait légal et encouragé sous Linux  (contrairement à des lessives plus chères et qui prétendent laver plus bleu  :Wink:  )

Mais bonjour le boulot !

De même, il y aurait un véritable travail d'enquête, mais non évident, à effectuer sur l'ordi à l'origine du noyau en question.

----------

## [vector]

En fait, le noyau provient de Instant On livré avec Windows qui permet de lire des DVD sans démarrer Windows. Le media center arrive à récuper le niveau courant de batterie ce que je n'ai pas avec mon noyau (ma DSDT est compilée avec le compilo MS et comme un gros porc).

Je peux booter sur le noyau mais après je n'ai accès à aucun shell.

----------

## ghoti

 *[vector] wrote:*   

> En fait, le noyau provient de Instant On livré avec Windows

 

Houlà, je n'avais pas réalisé que c'était à ce point-là !  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> (ma DSDT est compilée avec le compilo MS et comme un gros porc).

 

Faudrait voir la version de ton amilo. Il y a plein de références sur Linux on laptops mais je te laisse creuser  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je peux booter sur le noyau mais après je n'ai accès à aucun shell.

 

Essaie peut-être de passer le paramètre init=/bin/bash. Sans garantie toutefois car on ne sait pas comment le noyau a été trafiqué   :Confused: 

[EDIT] Encore un lien, au cas où : HOWTO Corriger les problèmes courants liés à l'ACPI

----------

## [vector]

L'ACPI j'ai déjà essayé de l'arranger, mais il y a des références dans la DSDT à des fonctions Windows-only (voir https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2685847-highlight-.html#2685847), et je n'ai jamais trouvé comment les corriger.

Quand je me suis aperçu de ce noyau qui trainait, nouvel espoir, mais ça va pas durer à mon avis.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

